# How many posts for a custom title?



## KiVan (Mar 12, 2003)

Ok guys i want to change thigs about custom title!
less posts to get it ok?

i don't want to set less than 200 because a poster must deserve it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





the current goal is 1000 posts.

NOW VOTE!

the change will apply in few days


----------



## dice (Mar 12, 2003)

Im not sure. I think it should be 500. That's reasonable to me.


----------



## Puck The Joker (Mar 12, 2003)

I agree with 500.


----------



## Koekie (Mar 12, 2003)

also to me


----------



## EvilMegaManX (Mar 12, 2003)

i dont post that much b/c i am always busy playing games or doing something but 300 is ok if me


----------



## AnthraX (Mar 12, 2003)

Not that i'll ever get enough posts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but 500 seems a reasonable amount


----------



## dpm14 (Mar 12, 2003)

Dear lord that is a lot of posts to have a custom member title...

Personally, I would set it at 10 and still have the defaults.

I don't know how much you guys experience it, but on a forum I help run we have a great amount of post whoring going on just to get to a higher post count than somebody else, to get that extra blue pip (or medal here), to get into the top ten ranked members and etc.  

I think if you set such a high limit, you may encourage people to make the required posts just to get the ability to change the member title.  Which can mean up to 500 or more posts of inane post whoring.  Personally, I just tend to read this forum and maybe post every once in a while when I decide I want to be heard.  I can understand possibly wanting the user to be a member of the community before they can change their user text, but I don't think this feature holds the significance of only being able to go to people of higher post counts.

And I doubt my 40 (20+20) posts make me a valid commenter on this board, but what can I say...  I am somewhat of a lurker...


----------



## phuzzz (Mar 12, 2003)

QUOTE(dice @ Mar 12 2003 said:


> Im not sure. I think it should be 500. That's reasonable to me.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Lord Graga (Mar 12, 2003)

500 is nice enough to me


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 12, 2003)

500 seems fair enough! But if people spam just to get it, they're outta here


----------



## dice (Mar 12, 2003)

Only people who are on the forums often and don't spam etc should be allowed to change their title.


----------



## Zarcon (Mar 12, 2003)

I say 200...
(It's not because I already have 200 I swear!)


----------



## X-Gamer (Mar 12, 2003)

I think 500 is fair enough. I don't post just to get a high ranking, I post because I want to take part in the discussions we make in this forum. In my real life, I usually don't speak much if nothing at all. But, here, I'm actually speaking my mind in many subjects.


----------



## Puck The Joker (Mar 12, 2003)

QUOTE(X-Gamer @ Mar 12 2003 said:


> I think 500 is fair enough. I don't post just to get a high ranking, I post because I want to take part in the discussions we make in this forum. In my real life, I usually don't speak much if nothing at all. But, here, I'm actually speaking my mind in many subjects.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Czar)Epoch (Mar 12, 2003)

Do we really even need to have users create their own custom title?  I thought it was good enough to be able to be a member on this board without any pre-requisites.


----------



## Lord Graga (Mar 12, 2003)

I think that you should keep it on at least 500 KiVan, and mayeb you should add a "reward" system so that posters who made serious, informative and good posts could get a small bonus to his posts, like 5 or 10 +


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Mar 12, 2003)

I'd have to say somewhere between 500 and 800.  The higher it is, the fewer people we're going to get, and if someone wants a custom title they may want to spam to get it if it's too low. 200 seems a bit low, though.

BTW, rather amusing final option. We know that he'll eventually hit that mark...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But hey, so might I, eventually...

Really, the custom title isn't that important. I mean, only three people have them, and look at them all:
Neocat: GBATemp Cat
Me: GBATemp Ninja of the Crescent Keyboard (Though for today, to commemerate the poll, I'll change it!)
Dice: GBATemp Player
Most aren't overly creative.  It'd be nice to see a change in that, and it reflects the writer as well.

KiVan, I noticed that we all use "GBATemp" in various spellings in the title.  We do that out of loyalty, I think. There are those who wouldn't do it, though... is it possible to lock the word "GBATemp" at the front at all?

-Tempest out.-


----------



## neocat (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey!!!
This is a nice option with 6 votes!

```
1000000 posts, I don't want anyone to have a custom title but neocat
```
I like it!
BTW my custom title is the best


----------



## KiVan (Mar 12, 2003)

i don't know if it's possible to lock the GBAtemp thingie in the title but i don't want to lock it anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



because a person should be free to show his loyalty to us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i want to lower the limit not to increase the spam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but to give a new variable to edit in the profile of regular posters


----------



## dice (Mar 12, 2003)

But what is someone put something stupid like ''KiVan is a little boy compared to me''


----------



## KiVan (Mar 12, 2003)

Ok guys i want to change thigs about custom title!
less posts to get it ok?

i don't want to set less than 200 because a poster must deserve it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





the current goal is 1000 posts.

NOW VOTE!

the change will apply in few days


----------



## neocat (Mar 12, 2003)

Then Kivan bans him


----------



## phuzzz (Mar 12, 2003)

I forget, was 500 a new title too?


----------



## neocat (Mar 12, 2003)

QUOTE(phuzzz @ Mar 12 2003 said:


> I forget, was 500 a new title too?


What do you mean?
To get a title now you need 1000 posts


----------



## X-Gamer (Mar 12, 2003)

phuzzz- I don't think so, 1000 was the original idea.


----------



## phuzzz (Mar 12, 2003)

I meant like newbie, GBATemp Fan, that kinda thing.


----------



## neocat (Mar 12, 2003)

oh yeah at 500 you get a different one but you can change it either


----------



## X-Gamer (Mar 12, 2003)

You get a different title at 10, 50, 100, 500 and finally 1000 posts where you can finally customize it.


----------



## phuzzz (Mar 12, 2003)

Ok, that's what I thought.


----------



## Magus (Mar 12, 2003)

mmm... now i'm starting to feel guilty for any reply/topic that i do (including this)
by the way i choose nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i don't want to vote for this thing


----------



## neocat (Mar 12, 2003)

```
1000000 posts, I don't want anyone to have a custom title but neocat
```
is in third... it'll still win


----------



## Ap0cAl1pS3 (Mar 12, 2003)

800 posts ....


----------



## Dark_Firetime (Mar 12, 2003)

500 is enough for me ! i think 200 is too low.......and it will just make spam and flood....


----------



## X-Gamer (Mar 13, 2003)

Most of the votes goes for 200. However, I expect that those who voted it just want their own cool title the easy way around. &lt;_&lt; 

I think Kivan should pay more attention to our opinion in this thread instead of the vote count since, as the others said, 200 is simply too low.


----------



## JonnyB (Mar 13, 2003)

QUOTE(Dark_Firetime @ Mar 12 2003 said:


> 500 is enough for me ! i think 200 is too low.......and it will just make spam and flood....


Yes i agree i hate spam and useless posts. I myself only post when nessesary.


----------



## xero (Mar 13, 2003)

I voted for 200. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously tho, you can always just have a moderator or admin give you a custom title when you've proven you deserve it.  Whether that takes 50 or 5000 posts, it's up to them to decide...


----------



## phuzzz (Mar 13, 2003)

QUOTE(X-Gamer @ Mar 12 2003 said:


> Most of the votes goes for 200. However, I expect that those who voted it just want their own cool title the easy way around. &lt;_&lt;
> 
> I think Kivan should pay more attention to our opinion in this thread instead of the vote count since, as the others said, 200 is simply too low.


Yeah, because random people can vote without giving a reason.  So if you want 200, be like xero and post a reason.  There's more of a chance that way.

I still stick with the fact that some people just want it at 200 so they can get to it easier without making themselves look like total a-holes.  Think about it, it's easier to spam for 200 than it is for 500 or 1000.

One more thing: I have no problem with it staying at 1000; I'm just giving an opinion because KiVan asked us.


----------



## Zarcon (Mar 13, 2003)

Well, I voted 200 because that way, dedicated people who just don't have the time to post alot have a chance too


----------



## ryanraab (Mar 13, 2003)

1000000 would be good because spammers will not spam because they know it will not help.


----------



## X-Gamer (Mar 13, 2003)

QUOTE(ryanraab @ Mar 13 2003 said:


> 1000000 would be good because spammers will not spam because they know it will not help.


Heh! The first one to reach that number would be know as the biggest spammer of all.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Mar 13, 2003)

Well, it looks like he may just change it based on poll results.  How many more of these will we see:






Yeah, I changed it for the day, like I said I would. Loggin' off for the night now, so back to the ol' Ninja of the Crescent Keyboard for tomorrow. (Yes, that is me.  Yes, I did fashion a ninja mask from a black T-shirt. Here's how. That is NOT me in the instructions. I don't know the guy, nor do I know where I got it. Sounds like something from RealUltimatePower.net, though...)

-Tempest out.-


----------



## KiVan (Mar 12, 2003)

Ok guys i want to change thigs about custom title!
less posts to get it ok?

i don't want to set less than 200 because a poster must deserve it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





the current goal is 1000 posts.

NOW VOTE!

the change will apply in few days


----------



## phuzzz (Mar 13, 2003)

LMAO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you Tempest!  Whew, I needed that.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Mar 13, 2003)

QUOTE(phuzzz @ Mar 12 2003 said:


> LMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're most very welcome. My work here is done.

[pulls a smokebomb from a hidden pouch and vanishes in a slient flash of mist...]

-Tempest out.-


----------



## phuzzz (Mar 13, 2003)

1)The simple fact that someone actually figured out how to do that, and 2) I know people that wanted to know how to do that for last Halloween (a while ago, yes, but that reminded me of it).  Juat remembering them trying to do it was hillarious.

Oop.  You edited it.  So like a ninja I too will stealthly edit mine.  *Wiiiiiissssshhhhh*


----------



## X-Gamer (Mar 13, 2003)

I tried that just now and I looked cool as a ninja. B) 
Too bad my glasses are in the way.


----------



## KiVan (Mar 13, 2003)

rotfl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks tempest i am a ninja now!

_As a ninja you obtain certain responsibilities such as kicking asses and looking cool and tough_









 omg i can't stop laughing


----------



## Trune (Mar 13, 2003)

Trune here,

Anyone who has the letters T ~ R ~ U ~ N ~ E in their name should get one for free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hum, I voted 200..
Its a sufficient number to show that a person will stick around on the board.....


----------



## GBA_boy (Mar 13, 2003)

Maby 200 or only for special ppl(egg: herg sasq ect)


----------



## T-hug (Mar 13, 2003)

500 is perfect.


----------



## Lord Graga (Mar 13, 2003)

500 is da best


----------



## DarkNataku (Mar 13, 2003)

I think 500 is a reasonable number. I'm barely on the board anyways. I'm usually busy at work or playing games or on another message board for RolePlaying. Anyways, if people spam just to get a higher post count, I'm sure the admins will have something to say about it.


----------



## alfre (Mar 13, 2003)

Then he isn't a member anymore. You can say what you want but something like that is unreasanable.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Mar 13, 2003)

Good to see more people found that ninja mask thing funny.  X-Gamer, I wear glasses as well, but for that mask I used contacts.  It's a real shame that my only clean black t-shirt at the time was on my head, or else I'd have a black shirt on in those pics as well....

I restate my assertion of 500. It's possible to spam to 200, while 500 is a tad high for that.  It's also within reach -- we have only 5 people over 1000 posts and 16 over 500 as of this posting. Those 16, and many of the people who are close to 500, are among the main kernel of this community.  Look at those at or near 200 and we see other key members, too, but those who are really active with a low postcount are climbing quickly.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## thebluesnote (Mar 13, 2003)

Tempest, that shirt-ninja thing is killer. Just tried it, looked pretty cool especially with my bass guitar sling around my shoulders... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Next time i go to the pub, i'll go as the bass-ninja. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ontopic: I think i'm over 500, so that would be just fine.


----------



## koentje3 (Mar 13, 2003)

200..


----------



## Herg (Mar 13, 2003)

Obviously the mods would get final say.

Spamming doesn't count, and if it's offensive, the mods should be able to revoke the privilege.  As for my custom title, it just appeared one day.


----------



## Dranzer (Mar 13, 2003)

Because you are da man with the masta plan Herg


----------



## xero (Mar 13, 2003)

QUOTE(thebluesnote @ Mar 13 2003 said:


> Tempest, that shirt-ninja thing is killer. Just tried it, looked pretty cool especially with my bass guitar sling around my shoulders...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, a fellow bassist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still say 200 seems reasonable simply because if you've lasted 200 posts here, you've proven you didn't piss of the admins/mods, didn't spam, etc.  Just throw in something that says if you create a custom title that's offensive or something, the privilege is removed.


----------



## trunten (Mar 13, 2003)

200 cus i'm nearest to that


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Mar 13, 2003)

QUOTE(thebluesnote @ Mar 13 2003 said:


> Tempest, that shirt-ninja thing is killer. Just tried it, looked pretty cool especially with my bass guitar sling around my shoulders...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Especially if you can strap a wakizashi to the bass so it looks like you're drawing it from the neck... (read: Ephimeral Phantasia).

For those who don't know, a wakizashi is, essentially, a ninja sword.  Not quite as big as your average katana, but you can invision it that way.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Neo2x (Mar 14, 2003)

I'd go for 200 too, because imagine people how are just some hours on the net, they can't even imagine to get to 500 and 200 would be at least possible for them.

As about the spam thing, the admins/mods should give a warning when that happens and if repeating ban the member for xx days; someone should just post when they want to give their opinion or answer question others ask, not just to increase their post number.


----------



## KiVan (Mar 12, 2003)

Ok guys i want to change thigs about custom title!
less posts to get it ok?

i don't want to set less than 200 because a poster must deserve it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





the current goal is 1000 posts.

NOW VOTE!

the change will apply in few days


----------



## X-Gamer (Mar 14, 2003)

Well, it's sure look like the new limit will be 200 from what I see on the poll. I just hope it's won't cause too much trouble with spamming. I trust the admins will make the right decision thought.


----------



## Neo2x (Mar 14, 2003)

Yeah and if we see anybody spamming just ban that person so he'll calm down and realized that spamming is no good.


----------



## JeX- (Mar 14, 2003)

..............200 post limit - - Too short, poeple would deffinatly spam to get the limit (but not EVERY MEMEBER) 

500 posts would be better, people who reach 500 posts are regular visitors to GBAtemp and have realised over time spamming is no good---so the people who reach 500 are the people who deserve the tittle change 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But anyways its up ta' you guy'z 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-T J


----------



## likk (Mar 14, 2003)

I agree that 200 is just too little.

500 should be the limit, but by the look of the poll, it'll be 200.....

Theres a mod that can be installed so that an Admin can revoke a Custom title from a specific member if need be. I THINK it can be found at www.ibresource.com

-likk


----------



## area (Mar 14, 2003)

On the other side of the coin, more people might come to the forums if they reach a custom title - would they rather be a "Generic Star" (for example) on another board or something of their chosing on this one? I know which one I would prefer


----------



## phuzzz (Mar 14, 2003)

All you reasons for 200 posts do seem plausable, but I'm still gonna say 500, because I'm stubborn and b*tchy like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No offense to neocat, but there sure are a lot more people that voted for 1000000 than I thought there would.  It's even in second place!


----------



## X-Gamer (Mar 14, 2003)

Man! Could it be that some people don't want us regular members to have a custom title? Talk about being jealous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well, either that or they want to spam like nothing else and earn the title of the greatest spammer in the net with 1000000 posts to prove it.


----------



## Inu268 (Mar 14, 2003)

than the person will be older than kivan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i think 300 is good


----------



## Mar (Mar 14, 2003)

200 is just too little.
I say a *minimum* of 500.
I think 1000 would be nice
If everyone has a custom title it wouldn't be as much fun, then 70% of the members would have a title.
I say 1000 then you can brag about something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TJ said this:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 500 posts would be better, people who reach 500 posts are regular visitors to GBAtemp and have realised over time spamming is no good---so the people who reach 500 are the people who deserve the tittle change



I was one of these persons, although i didn't spam (not really really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
But over time i *did* realise something, don't know what but i guess i grew up a little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So i consider what TJ said a good point


----------



## Opium (Mar 14, 2003)

500 sounds about right, 1000 is a bit much but anything under 500 is to small


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Mar 14, 2003)

TJ's arguments are the same as mine, only he put them better.

As for "people might come more if there's custom titles": We've got, as of right NOW, 10359 registered users, and around 300 of them or so are active enough to make it interesting, with about a hundred of those being really active.  That's with titles set to 1000.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## neocat (Mar 14, 2003)

hey i think it should stay in 500 but the crowd wins


----------



## Inu268 (Mar 14, 2003)

neocat is spam master 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm with 374 posts,400 will be good


----------



## Garet (Mar 14, 2003)

1000 is ok


----------



## AnTi-WaR (Mar 15, 2003)

200, any higher would cuase alot of spamming just for custom titles


----------



## MaD_mAnIaC (Mar 15, 2003)

I voted for 200, cause i don't post much... but at least i don't spam, or post useless posts.
It's indiferent to me, a custom title won't make me happier, but i have to admit that i would like to see "gbatemp maniac" on my title


----------



## sigfried (Mar 15, 2003)

If a change of limit is a problem, why not adding simply a new title between gbatemp fan and gbatem advance fan ? this new title could be obtaned at 200 or 250 posts and then people will wait easily to 500 for a new title....

Just an idea after all...


----------



## alfre (Mar 15, 2003)

I think you should be a very special member to change your name, so i voted 1000 but i think 500+ is ok not 200 because then you aren't special enough

when everybody with 200+ gets a costum title then it isn't special anymore


----------



## torN (Mar 15, 2003)

I voted 200, but I thought about it, and it should be 500. 1000 is too much, not everyone posts here a lot everyday.. I believe that 500 is sufficient.. but it's not up to me.


----------



## Koekie (Mar 15, 2003)

even if its 500 it would take me a long time to get a custom name... i'm not a real forum guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: when everybody with 200+ gets a costum title then it isn't special anymore  --> totally agree to that


----------



## KiVan (Mar 12, 2003)

Ok guys i want to change thigs about custom title!
less posts to get it ok?

i don't want to set less than 200 because a poster must deserve it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





the current goal is 1000 posts.

NOW VOTE!

the change will apply in few days


----------



## alfre (Mar 15, 2003)

so Koekie you say that 
you want 500+ because it is special then
you want 200+ because your selfish and want a custom title


----------



## dice (Mar 15, 2003)

About 65% of all the users who have less/ around 200 posts would vote for 200 posts. While the 35% who have more than say 400 people or some who have voted differently, would go higher. As there are about 2/3 of users with less than 200 posts who would obviously vote for the less amount makes this unfair to others. I think you should gather all the mods/admins and you lot decide what it should be.


----------



## alfre (Mar 15, 2003)

QUOTE(dice @ Mar 15 2003 said:


> About 65% of all the users who have less/ around 200 posts would vote for 200 posts. While the 35% who have more than say 400 people or some who have voted differently, would go higher. As there are about 2/3 of users with less than 200 posts who would obviously vote for the less amount makes this unfair to others. I think you should gather all the mods/admins and you lot decide what it should be.


that's right but the custom title isn't fun anymore when everbody is gone vote so they can get a custom title faster

that's why i voted 1000+ but i think 500+ is ok but not lower

in half a year everbody has got 500 so then it deffintly gotta be 1000+ !!


----------



## Koekie (Mar 15, 2003)

yeah.. but i don't hope they're gonna change it when i'm on 499!


----------



## alfre (Mar 15, 2003)

What does that matter you gone lose your custom title then anyway(you hold it when you have 1000+ ofcourse)


----------



## Koekie (Mar 15, 2003)

It shouldn't be lost... if you once have a custom title you must be able to keep it!


----------



## alfre (Mar 15, 2003)

of course you gonna lose it than!!

otherwise it doesn't help to change 500+ to 1000+ 

first think for you gonna post post


----------



## Koekie (Mar 15, 2003)

If you archived somethin' with the old rules, and you're happy with it... it sux if it's goin' to be changed! the 1000+ will be for the new ones only, i hope


----------



## alfre (Mar 15, 2003)

Hey they old rules say that you need 1000+ for a costum title so i think let's just let it that way


----------



## Koekie (Mar 15, 2003)

ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so this topic isn't useful anymore


----------



## alfre (Mar 15, 2003)

When Kivan listen to me then it isn't usefull


----------



## illnino (Mar 15, 2003)

500 is ok


----------



## Neo_Gospel (Mar 15, 2003)

I think it should be 1337 posts, that would be both funny and useful.


----------



## FlashAdv (Mar 15, 2003)

1000000 posts, I don't want anyone to have a custom title but neocat






 sounds cool


----------



## kutabare (Mar 16, 2003)

500 seems good


----------



## Zarcon (Mar 16, 2003)

I said 200 but I think 500 is more reasonable now actually...


----------



## alfre (Mar 16, 2003)

Yeah I have brilliant arguments

Maybe I'm going to be the minister-president of Holland sometime.


----------



## khmeresco (Mar 16, 2003)

500 is enough, if you set it too high the spammers will be all over the place.


----------



## Koekie (Mar 16, 2003)

QUOTE(alfre @ Mar 16 2003 said:


> Yeah I have brilliant arguments
> 
> Maybe I'm going to be the minister-president of Holland sometime.


hahaha, you're just as funny as the person in your sig!


----------



## ascully (Mar 17, 2003)

To be honest who cares about custom titles?

Its not like they give you some mystical powers or something lol


----------



## KiVan (Mar 12, 2003)

Ok guys i want to change thigs about custom title!
less posts to get it ok?

i don't want to set less than 200 because a poster must deserve it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





the current goal is 1000 posts.

NOW VOTE!

the change will apply in few days


----------



## KiVan (Mar 17, 2003)

ok.. looking at all those opinions and votes , i decided i will lower the limit to 

*500* POSTS!

so if you reached that level.. you may now change your title from your panel


----------



## torN (Mar 17, 2003)

Awesome, I'm nearly there


----------



## Koekie (Mar 17, 2003)

whooohooo!
GREAT!
WOW!

... just have to wait 150 days if I keep my rate up


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 17, 2003)

Oh 500? That seems fair enough.


----------



## Koekie (Mar 17, 2003)

Hey Shaun, you're a monkey now?


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 17, 2003)

I can't answer your question I'm eating bananas.


----------



## KiVan (Mar 17, 2003)

lol =P


----------



## blue99 (Mar 17, 2003)

how many posts for a custom title again? i forgot


----------



## alfre (Mar 17, 2003)

Can't you read??? 500 posts

i repeat i don't repeat
i repeat i don't repeat


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Mar 17, 2003)

QUOTE(the_future_one_99 @ Mar 17 2003 said:


> how many posts for a custom title again? i forgot


Read above. KiVan at the top of this very page said 500.

@Shaun: Great! That's really funny.

I'm looking forward to some good titles, people!

-Tempest out.-


----------



## dpm14 (Mar 19, 2003)

200 is the more popular option...  and it will take me quite some time to get there.  (I hope)


----------



## area (Mar 19, 2003)

QUOTE(dpm14 @ Mar 19 2003 said:


> 200 is the more popular option...Â and it will take me quite some time to get there.Â (I hope)


Read the rest of the thread - most people who posted didn't want it that low. This is a healthy compromise.


----------



## yosai (Mar 19, 2003)

500 posts HA HA HA HA.................


----------



## dpm14 (Mar 21, 2003)

QUOTE(area @ Mar 19 2003 said:


> Read the rest of the thread - most people who posted didn't want it that low. This is a healthy compromise.


If _you_ had read the rest of the thread, you would see that I was quite staunchly against any high limit.  Even 200.


----------



## youll (Mar 21, 2003)

There are enough moderators on this forum... and not _too_ many regular posters.....

I think custom titles should be something given by the mods.
If a poster stands out and is noticed, he gets a title, if not he doesn't.

Post count doesn't matter.
Obviously the more posts someone has, the more the mods will get to know him, and the more likely he'll be to get a custom title.


----------



## dice (Mar 21, 2003)

Yes that's true, but doing it this way will take the strain of the mods. There are like nearly 1000 users and there are like 10 or so mods. If people post alot but don't get warned or if their post has been edited or deleted then they're doing nothing wrong (Also if the other users complain). If they spam then I'm sure someone will notice and that person will get a warning, suspension or ban.


----------



## Inu268 (Mar 22, 2003)

to bad for me........well lets spam!!!lol


----------



## alfre (Mar 22, 2003)

QUOTE(dpm14 @ Mar 21 2003 said:


> QUOTE(area @ Mar 19 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > Read the rest of the thread - most people who posted didn't want it that low. This is a healthy compromise.
> ...


Yeah we have got a own Bush (KiVan) and he decides 500 (I think that is the right number of posts)


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Mar 22, 2003)

QUOTE(alfre @ Mar 22 2003 said:


> Yeah we have got a own Bush (KiVan) and he decides 500 (I think that is the right number of posts)


Cruel, and utterly uncalled for. Shut up.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## X-Gamer (Mar 22, 2003)

QUOTE(alfre @ Mar 22 2003 said:


> Yeah we have got a own Bush (KiVan) and he decides 500 (I think that is the right number of posts)


Considering what I think of Bush, this comment is indeed cruel. Kivan may be the big boss here but he doesn't go and start a war so keep those stupid jokes to yourself.


----------



## KiVan (Mar 12, 2003)

Ok guys i want to change thigs about custom title!
less posts to get it ok?

i don't want to set less than 200 because a poster must deserve it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





the current goal is 1000 posts.

NOW VOTE!

the change will apply in few days


----------



## dpm14 (Mar 22, 2003)

Just because a great deal of people disagree doesn't mean what he did wasn't right.  KiVan is the admin, and he has every right to decide where to put the limit.  Same with Bush.  We voted for him, he has the right to try to protect and bring peace to the world.  But anyway, this is a topic for other threads.  No need for unbased bush bashing here.

Now 50+ posts for a custom title.  That is a good feature.


----------



## KiVan (Mar 23, 2003)

we are discussing about a number of posts in a forum and the comparison to Bush is totally out of contest.

we have discussed enough about this, the post can be closed now


----------

